# This EV article made me laugh!



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I think they're on to something:

“The exciting thing about this car is that the range is pretty much infinite” John Goody, one of the pair explained. “The only thing that restricts the distance is your imagination, and the length of the extension cable you use."

Now if only we could invent some system that would allow the use of longer cables...maybe mounted in or above the road...


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Using an extension cord, or "tether", is a valid mechanism for power delivery for tractors and mining shovels other vehicles with a limited range and high power requirements. If there were no requirement for speed, infinite range could be achieved with solar power or other means. 

I wonder what sort of drag racing times could be achieved with a tethered racing vehicle that didn't need to carry batteries? And a tethered oval track EV race would be interesting, especially when tethers get tangled.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

PStechPaul said:


> And a tethered oval track EV race would be interesting, especially when tethers get tangled.


Nah, this is what you need for oval track racing!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I have always loved bumper cars from the first time I saw then as a small child. As for the extension cord design you would need heavier gage cables the farther you drove. Now if we used the bumper car design we could cover all the roads and have a bar going up and touching the ceiling. Also with covered roads everyone could drive with the top down in rainy weather. Another plus would be if someone cut you off you could just ram them.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

dragonsgate said:


> Another plus would be if someone cut you off you could just ram them.


Would be awesome. Take that! You stupid Corolla doing 30 in the fast lane when the speed limit is 40 and everyone does 50.

I've always wanted paintball guns on my cars. No real damage but I could let them know their incompetence has been noted and everyone else would notice as well.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Would be awesome. Take that! You stupid Corolla doing 30 in the fast lane when the speed limit is 40 and everyone does 50.
> 
> I've always wanted paintball guns on my cars. No real damage but I could let them know their incompetence has been noted and everyone else would notice as well.


A man after my own heart - it's like saying to stupid drivers, "Here's your Sign!"


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

They came to the same conclusion on Top Gear when they did their reviews of the Mitsubishi MiEV and the Nissan Leaf. 

Just give a nice push to the guy who isn't doing the speed limit, and if there were ever to be an accident, just turn off the whole grid so everyone stops


----------

